# joke of the century deprofundis would do a good husband for Yoko Ono lol



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

She too old sadely, but i bet we could have good platonic fun, talk about music in the depth..

Common is she my ideal match no one that odd than the profundis than Yoko.

:tiphat:


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

I have a time machine for sale if you're interested. It's not a Delorean or a Tardis I'm afraid, I made it myself from cardboard.

Seriously though, if Deprofundis had a Time machine - where would he go?

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> She too old sadely, but i bet we could have good platonic fun, talk about music in the depth..
> 
> Common is she my ideal match no one that odd than the profundis than Yoko.
> 
> :tiphat:


You should come and join us in the STI thread! We often talk about our eccentric crushes (well, at least I do, and a few other members join in and ask questions).


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Metairie Road said:


> I have a time machine for sale if you're interested. It's not a Delorean or a Tardis I'm afraid, I made it myself from cardboard.
> 
> Seriously though, if Deprofundis had a Time machine - where would he go?
> 
> ...


I would love a time machine so that I could go back to the early 19th century and seduce Beethoven!!


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

I would go back in time and befriend Beethoven and find him an alternative to leaded wine, so he would have lived longer and healthier. 

Actually that would be my intent. But I know me, and I would just hang out at some café in Vienna, drinking excellent coffee, smoking a three foot long churchwarden pipe, and nod seriously so people would think I was listening.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> She too old sadely, but i bet we could have good platonic fun, talk about music in the depth..
> 
> Common is she my ideal match no one that odd than the profundis than Yoko.
> 
> :tiphat:


The French president has an older wife, she looks alright so I say: go for it.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Anyone who latches onto Yoko Ono should hope he looks good naked standing beside her, in case she decides to make an album titled, say, _Two (More) Virgins_, or _Two Virgins II_ ...


----------

